# Grizzly 8x16 lathe vs eBay 8x16



## Tomzo (Aug 26, 2021)

I am finally going to buy my first lathe.  I have read a bunch of threads about the comparisons, support, etc. between Grizzly and eBay sellers, but I can get one of the "MX-210V" class lathes on eBay for a bit over half what the G0768 lathe costs on Grizzly.   Sure, the Grizzly comes with a four jaw chuck and a back plate, but those are not all that expensive.  I figure I could add those and still save at least $500 and use that for tooling, etc.   From the images, aside from the paint job they appear to be very similar, although some of the MX-210V class lathes on eBay have a much larger spindle bore.

My experience in other hobbies tells me to feel the pain once and get over it, but dang, that price delta is pretty large.

Any advice is appreciated.

Tom


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 26, 2021)

Not as easy to find stuff on the 8x16 but if you look at some of the youtube reviews on the ebay 7x14 lathes, I think the main issue is spotty quality control. If you are willing to do a lot of work to fix up the lathe or potentially fight with the seller if you get a real lemon, the prices are certainly attractive. You also might get lucky and get a good one and just save a few hundred dollars,

In the case of the ebay 8x16 looking at the specs, it is not only cheaper, but in several ways it is better than the Grizzly G0768. A full 1 hp (750w) motor vs a 3/4-ish (600W). It comes with less tooling but has a larger 5" chuck, vs 4". The advantage to Grizzly is if there are any problem they will probably be responsive and the G0768 comes with more tooling.

If you are willing to take the chance with ebay, there is also an 8.7x23" or 29" for a couple hundred more. The specs look pretty decent for a small lathe and it doesn't appear to be available outside of ebay although it might be related to the 8.5x20 that Little Machine Shop sells.

8x23" lathe


----------



## Tomzo (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks Aaron - I was thinking the same way about the lack of power on the Grizzly model.   That 8x23 looks nice but may be a bit large for my space.   I notice that the Grizzly appears to have a gear box to change the lead screw direction that is independent of the spindle direction.   That would be a nice feature but I have already built the Clough42 electronic lead screw and will be installing that when I get the lathe so that feature will not be needed for me.

I generally don't like eBay sellers but last night I posed a question about shipping to the "Orion Motor Tech" seller and got a reply in actual English within 6 hours which means at least someone is paying attention.   It does not mean they will support the product, but at least the lights are on wherever they are.   

I fully expect to have to tear any machine down, clean it up, deburr a bunch of parts, and make a bunch of adjustments.  Tinkering and modifying things is a well worn path in one of my other hobbies of astrophotography.  Yeah, time is money, but tinkering is a part of the path that I actually enjoy - to a certain point....


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 26, 2021)

Tomzo said:


> Thanks Aaron - I was thinking the same way about the lack of power on the Grizzly model.   That 8x23 looks nice but may be a bit large for my space.   I notice that the Grizzly appears to have a gear box to change the lead screw direction that is independent of the spindle direction.   That would be a nice feature but I have already built the Clough42 electronic lead screw and will be installing that when I get the lathe so that feature will not be needed for me.
> 
> I generally don't like eBay sellers but last night I posed a question about shipping to the "Orion Motor Tech" seller and got a reply in actual English within 6 hours which means at least someone is paying attention.   It does not mean they will support the product, but at least the lights are on wherever they are.
> 
> I fully expect to have to tear any machine down, clean it up, deburr a bunch of parts, and make a bunch of adjustments.  Tinkering and modifying things is a well worn path in one of my other hobbies of astrophotography.  Yeah, time is money, but tinkering is a part of the path that I actually enjoy - to a certain point....



There seem to be a lot of sellers in Ontario. Since you are in Socal I wonder if one would allow you to pick up in person. Saves them shipping and you could put your hands on the exact lathe you get to ensure you don't get a bottom of the barrel example.


----------



## Tomzo (Aug 26, 2021)

That is actually a great idea - at least I can make sure the crate did not roll down a flight of stairs before taking delivery!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 26, 2021)

I would not buy a mill/lathe or similar type machines from *unknown* eBay sellers, they all have one thing in common, they sell  significantly cheaper than reputable online sellers like Grizzly, LMS, MIcromark, you can always find logical explanation for the lower price but there's no guarantee that  all electronics are fully functional, or the support after sale, availability of parts. for me these outweigh the saving of a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Tomzo (Aug 26, 2021)

I understand the risks with unknown eBay sellers but the specs of the Grizzly 8x16 are a bit underwhelming.   For quite a bit less there are models based on the same overall framework that have:

-  Larger spindle bore
-  Larger chuck (5" vs 4")
-  tapered vs roller bearings (from what I can glean from youtubers)
-  brushless vs brushed DC motors
-  higher horsepower

If the Grizzly model had similar specs it would be a no brainer.  I have faith that I am much more likely to get a lathe from Grizzly delivered intact to my door than with the eBay sellers - that is why Aaron's thought above about trying to pick it up at the warehouse has some appeal to me.  I have pinged the seller to see if that is an option. 

Since I intend to modify the lathe as soon as I get it, I am prepared to deal with a good deal of fine tuning of the machine.


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 26, 2021)

This youtuber has several videos on his experience buying an ebay 7x14 lathe. I would assume an 8x16 would be a similar experience, nothing too crazy, but he did a full tear down and certainly put a bit of work into getting his into shape.

Adventures with a very small lathe CJ0618 7x14 lathe playlist

Agree that it is only a few hundred dollars savings but on a $1200 lathe that is a sizable chuck of the cost.


----------



## Tomzo (Aug 26, 2021)

I have seen that video - and some with similar complaints about more reputable brands in this price range.   I fully expect to go through this process.   I am just waiting to see if I can drive up and pick up the crate at the warehouse so I can at least see it intact before it goes in the truck.


----------



## silence dogood (Aug 26, 2021)

Tomzo,  one thing that may seem minor is weight.   Generally, the more iron, the more rigid.  The Grizzly and the MX are around 150lbs.  The Little Machine Shop 8" is 220lbs.  My Lathemaster is 260lbs.  It looks like that you are about 100miles from LMS.  That way, forget shipping, just pick it up. I've had done business with both Grizzly and LMS.  Both are good companies.  Both companies have tooling, especially LMS.  I'm not trying to sell you either  company.  It's just that I've had good luck with them.


----------



## jwmay (Aug 26, 2021)

Sounds like you have your idea. I personally wouldn't do it, but since it's what you want, then you should buy the Ebay machine.


----------



## Tomzo (Aug 26, 2021)

Yeah - it is a struggle between my cheap self and my "make it easier" self.


----------



## Tomzo (Aug 27, 2021)

Well I finally bought one.   The Ebay sellers would not allow me to pick up at their warehouse so I kept looking.   I found that DROPros sells lathes and there are here in CA and actually answer phones, so I called them.   Todd there at DROPros indicated that with the import tariffs and huge spike in shipping they won't see more lathes for at least six months.   PM is out of stock as well. 

Seeing that it is my first lathe I want to dip my toes into the hobby first before I shell out big bucks and wait months (at least).   The Grizzly 8x16 seemed underpowered to me, so I decided to get one of the MX-210V models.   However, in order to give myself a small chance of redress should things go poorly, I bought it off Amazon from a reseller that is located about 75 miles from me (at least that is what they show on Amazon).   Amazon does have a return policy so I figured if worse comes to worse I can just load it up and drive it to their doorstep for the return.   I have actually sent them a message to see if I can pick it up as well.

Anyway, the model this seller was selling has a brushless 1.5HP motor on the 8x16 and offered a four jaw chuck and a bunch of accessories.   I am fully prepared for this 4 jaw chuck to be one with a scroll which kind of baffles me, so should that be the case I will buy another one online.   

Should things improve in the import market and should I find that I need more, this one will go onto Craigslist and I will upgrade.  I did that with a telescope mount a few years ago.   I bought the cheaper version, learned how to use it, and once I got to the point where the mount was the problem rather than my skill set, I sold it through an astronomy classified website for about 70% of what I paid for it.   I then bought the $2500 mount rather than the $800 mount.   Actually, now I am outgrowing that mount but the next step up is quite steep so that will have to wait.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 27, 2021)

Sounds like you have a good grip on where you want to start and what to expect. Just don't be surprised when you look on Craigslist next week and a nice used machine is there   

The main thing is you realize your skills are the most important factor in getting the results you want. That and knowing you have a community here that will always be willing to jump in and help.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Tomzo (Aug 27, 2021)

You hit it on the head there John - in my 57 spins around the sun I have delved into more things than I probably should have but have generally used a stepwise approach.   For astrophotography we all congregate on a site called Cloudy Nights and the collective knowledge that is shared there is invaluable.   I see a very similar thing here on Hobby Machinist.

In case anyone is interested, here is some of my work from one of my other hobbies.  

https://www.astrobin.com/users/IamTomzo/ 

The machining hobby is actually a spin off from that as I am always needing special adapters and the like.   I have an idea for a type of focuser with a linear encoder that just isn't on the market and the lathe is the first step towards making the one that is rolling around in my brain come to life - or fail in the effort which is also OK.

Tom


----------



## wachuko (Aug 27, 2021)

Mind sharing the link to the one you bought from Amazon?


----------



## Tomzo (Aug 27, 2021)

Amazon.com
		


I got the last one - and it came with a $100 off coupon.   There is not much of the normal cut and paste description in the ad, but most of that is nonsense anyway.  The "seller" being "local" was a significant consideration, but the 1.5HP brushless motor was also a big factor.   From what I have cleaned from various posts here on HM, parting can be an issue when you get to low RPMs on these little lathes.   The BLDC motors are supposed to have better low end torque, but we shall see...


----------



## silence dogood (Aug 27, 2021)

Looks like that you've done well, Tomzo.  My mill has a brushless DC motor, MY lathe standard induction with  the changing the speed with pulleys and belt.  The latter works just fine.  But the brushless DC sure is nice and it has a tendency to spoil you.  One of these days I'd like to replace the motor on the lathe with the DC.  I'd still keep the belt, just won't need to change as often.


----------



## wachuko (Aug 27, 2021)

Very cool.  That is where I was at about a year ago when I started looking...   I think that I still have it on my eBay wishlist...

Somehow, I let the folks here brainwashed me into getting a PM1236... Now I wait for its delivery  

Do share your experience once you get it.

Oh, and loved the photos shared on that link.  Awesome photos!


----------



## Tomzo (Aug 27, 2021)

I certainly will share the experience - I predict I will need lots of advice.   The whole waiting for the PM machine would test my patience just a bit too much, so I took the leap.

I live not to far from Dave M who does hobby machining YouTube videos from his garage - I actually bought a QCTP from him a couple of weeks ago.   Perhaps we will document it for one of his videos.


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 27, 2021)

The little Chinese lathes catch a lot of grief from people with "real" machines but they are capable within their limits and can really help with the learning curve without getting too deeply committed. They are a popular starter lathe so there are always buyers for a used one if machining isn't your thing, or you eventually buy something better and don't want it taking up space. The 8x16 and smaller are particularly easy to get rid of because they require no equipment to move and will even fit into the back of a Smart car. 

Going with Amazon was probably a good choice. These seem like decent little lathes as long as you don't get a reject and Amazon will probably be easier to deal with than ebay if you get a bad one.


----------



## jwmay (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm looking forward to reading about your experience with it. You are a braver man than I! But somehow I don't worry. Seems like you know what you're doing.


----------



## Tomzo (Aug 27, 2021)

jwmay said:


> I'm looking forward to reading about your experience with it. You are a braver man than I! But somehow I don't worry. Seems like you know what you're doing.


Well I am not quite sure I know what I am doing, but this is how I learn so.....


----------



## Tomzo (Aug 30, 2021)

So the lathe has shipped but rather than coming from here in So Cal as the Amazon seller lists as their address, it is coming from New Jersey.   Too bad - it had to land here in CA, traverse across the country, and will now make a return trip.   Fingers crossed that it makes it OK....


----------



## Janderso (Aug 30, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> The little Chinese lathes catch a lot of grief from people with "real" machines but they are capable within their limits


I was watching a video over the weekend, this guy had a small mill and was showing off his new mill. He had a new end mill, he was taking a .015" full width cut in aluminum.
You could see the rpm slowed down as soon as he entered the work, the motor was struggling.
I turned off the video. I said to myself, what a piece of junk.
On the other hand. If you are into modeling and you are making small parts with proper sized tooling for the machine....
Changing from a 3 jaw to a 4 jaw in a small lathe is a snap. On a real machine, it's not that much fun.
They all have their pros and cons. IMHO


----------



## wachuko (Aug 30, 2021)

Wrong thread....


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 30, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I was watching a video over the weekend, this guy had a small mill and was showing off his new mill. He had a new end mill, he was taking a .015" full width cut in aluminum.
> You could see the rpm slowed down as soon as he entered the work, the motor was struggling.
> I turned off the video. I said to myself, what a piece of junk.
> On the other hand. If you are into modeling and you are making small parts with proper sized tooling for the machine....
> ...



Yep, all about using the right machine for the job and having realistic expectations. If somebody expects Bridgeport like capabilities from a 50lb mill, well they are going to be disappointed. I've also found small lathes to be far more capable than similar size mills.


----------



## Tomzo (Aug 31, 2021)

The way I see it any way this adventure goes I will learn a lot that will help me at such point that I want to spend serious (to me anyway) money on a "real" machine tool.


----------



## wachuko (Aug 31, 2021)

Tomzo said:


> The way I see it any way this adventure goes I will learn a lot that will help me at such point that I want to spend serious (to me anyway) money on a "real" machine tool.



Still, the cost of that lathe is not pocket change either... at least for me it was not.  I started to look for a 600.00 lathe and quickly started looking at one just like that, but it was approximately 1,200.00 at the time... 

I could have been playing already if I had taken the jump... anywho... soon, soon, soon...


----------



## Tomzo (Sep 2, 2021)

I am going to start another thread on the lathe as it, or at least most of it, arrived today.


----------



## wachuko (Sep 2, 2021)

Tomzo said:


> I am going to start another thread on the lathe as it, or at least most of it, arrived today.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## wachuko (Sep 3, 2021)

It comes with a lot of accessories for someone getting started...







Looks like they have them listed one at a time... it is back in stock.  And again, only one available.

Will continue to follow in your new thread.


----------

